# Hello Everyone



## Northern star (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi Everyone, I'm a women in her early thirties, have been married for three years and hoping to get some advice and opinions on a recent issue.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- lots of good folks here to offer opinions -- and you might even find some of them useful!


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Welcome to TAM.i hope you find some useful advice for your situation around here.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome! What is your issue?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The TAM Family anxiously awaits your inquiry, @Northern star ~

Welcome to the fold!*


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome on board.


----------

